# Freemasonry in Cinema



## My Freemasonry (Oct 13, 2016)

Across the Pacific (1942)
Humphrey Bogart is an American Army officer expelled on faux charges of treason. In a shipboard scene, ju-jitsu exercises performed by Chinese sailors are compared to the initiatory nature of Freemasonry. Mary Astor, Sydney Greenstreet. Directed by John Huston. USA, English. *

The Affair of the Diamond Necklace (2001)
Christopher Walken plays Cagliostro, self-styled "the Grand Master of the Illuminati", while Jonathan Pryce, as Bishop Rohen, hides his personal correspondence behind a panel in a desk decorated with masonic symbols. Hilary Swank, Jonathan Pryce, Adrien Brody, Brian Cox, Joely Richardson, Christopher Walken. Directed by Charles Shyer, written by John Sweet. Drama R 117 min., USA, English. Technicolor. *

L'Ã‚ge d'or (1930)
To avoid arrest, Gaston Modot, as "the Man", produces a special delegate certificate, given to him by the International Goodwill Society. Although not immediately recognizable by the non-mason, it clearly displays a masonic design with an all-seeing eye in a radiant glory, two pillars with globes as well as three candlesticks on a checkerboard flooring. (00-28-10) Directed by Luis BuÃ±uel, written by Luis BuÃ±uel, Salvador DalÃ. Gaston Modot, Lya Lys, Caridad de Laberdesque, Max Ernst, Josep Llorens Artigas, Lionel Salem, Germaine Noizet, Bonaventura IbÃ¡Ã±ez. 60 min. France, French. Black and White, Mono. *

American Gangster (2007)
Ted Levine, as Det. Lou Toback, wears a masonic lapel pin (0-13-18). Directed by Ridley Scott, written by Steven Zaillian and Mark Jacobson. Denzel Washington, Russell Crowe, Chiwetel Ejiofor, Josh Brolin, Lymari Nadal, Ted Levine, Roger Guenveur Smith, John Hawkes, RZA, Yul Vazquez, Malcolm Goodwin, Ruby Dee, Ruben Santiago-Hudson, Carla Gugino, Skyler Fortgang. 157 min. USA, English, Colour, Dolby. (Action) *

Anatomie (2000)
A student member of the Anti-Hippocratic Society—"a cross between the Freemasons and a college fraternity with old rituals, a lodge, the whole thing"—starts a killing spree that ends with the death of the Grand Master and the exposure of the society. Franka Potente, Benno FÃ¼rmann, Anna Loos, Sebastian Blomberg, Holger Speckhahn, Traugott Buhre. Directed and written by Stefan Ruzowitzky. AKA- Anatomy. 103 min. Germany, German / Latin. Colour, Dolby. (Horror) *

El Ãngel exterminador "The Exterminating Angel" (1962)
Perhaps Luis Buñuel's most surreal and allegorical film, there is one scene where, in a crowded room, two characters give each other what appears to be the sign of the Fellowcraft degreee (00-18-00). Later one asks the other for the name of his lodge. The other replies that it is Dawn Lodge No. 21. At a later point, one of the men lets out a cry that another man then explains is the masonic call for help. (01-18-00) While these two are specific masonic references, the story itself can be interpreted as a rebirth or resurrection story incorporating sacrifice and ritual. Directed by Luis BuÃ±uel, written by Luis BuÃ±uel. Silvia Pinal, Enrique Rambal, Claudio Brook, JosÃ© Baviera, Augusto Benedico, Antonio Bravo, Jacqueline Andere , CÃ©sar del Campo, Rosa Elena Durgel, Lucy Gallardo, Enrique Garcia Ãlvarez , Ofelia GuilmÃ¡in, Nadia Haro Oliva, Tito Junco, Xavier Loya. 95 min. Mexico, Spanish, Black and White, Mono.

The Ant Bully (2006)
Lucas's grandmother, who fears alien abduction, leaps out of her customized rocking chair to reveal an obviously masonic square and compasses. Why is it there? Perhaps only to attract the attention of websites such as this. (00-18-00) Directed by John A. Davis, written by John A. Davis, John Nickle (book). Julia Roberts, Nicolas Cage, Meryl Streep, Paul Giamatti, Zach Tyler, Regina King, Bruce Campbell, Lily Tomlin, Cheri Oteri, Larry Miller, Allison Mack, Austin Majors, Ricardo Montalban, Myles Jeffrey, Jake T. Austin. 88 min. USA, English. Colour, Dolby. (Animation) *

The Apocalypse Watch (1997)
In charge of a team of agents tracking down a neo-nazi plot to poison England's water supply, US Intelligence Officer Wesley Sorenson wears a masonic ring, prominently displayed in two scenes. (00-27-00) (01-18-00). Directed by Kevin Connor, written by Robert Ludlum (novel) John Goldsmith. Patrick Bergin, John Shea, Virginia Madsen, Benedick Blythe, Malcolm Tierney, Al Matthews, Ted Maynard, Christopher Neame. 240 min. USA, English, Color, Stereo (Action) *

Arachnophobia (1990)
The opening scene of the small town where the main story takes place frames a welcome sign incorporating logos for Rotary International, Freemasonry and the Lions Club. (00-17-44) Note the similarity to the welcome sign in Overboard and others. Directed by Frank Marshall, written by Don Jakoby, Al Williams. Jeff Daniels, Harley Jane Kozak, John Goodman, Julian Sands, Stuart Pankin, Brian McNamara, Mark L. Taylor, Henry Jones, Peter Jason, James Handy, Roy Brocksmith, Kathy Kinney, Mary Carver, Garette Ratliff Henson, Marlene Katz. 103 min, USA, English Colour, Dolby. *

Are You a Mason? (1915)
Based on the play Die LogenbrÃ¼der in which two non-masons attempt to convince others that they are freemasons. Also produced on Broadway by Leo Ditrichstein. John Barrymore, Helen Freeman, Charles Dixon, Harold Lockwood. Directed by Thomas N. Heffron, written by Leo Ditrichstein (play) Eve Unsell. USA, English. Black and White, Silent. (Comedy) .

Are You a Mason? (1934)
Sonnie Hale, Robertson Hare, Davy Burnaby, Gwyneth Lloyd, Bertha Belmore, Joyce Kirby. Directed by Henry Edwards, written by Leo Ditrichstein (play) Emanuel Lederer (play). 70 min. UK, English. Black and White, Mono. (Comedy).

Bad Boys II (2003)
Narcotics officers Mike Lowrey (Will Smith) and Marcus Bennett (Martin Lawrence) use a tile installer’s truck, with a square and compasses sticker on the back door (00-18-00). Martin Lawrence, Will Smith, Jordi MollÃ , Gabrielle Union, Peter Stormare. Directed by Michael Bay, written by George Gallo, Marianne Wibberley. 150 min. USA, English, Colour (Comedy). *

Big Fish (2003)
Ed Bloom, played by Ewan McGregor, is given the key to the city and a parade when he leaves his small hometown. The parade consists entirely of Ed, his travelling companion, Karl, and six Shriners in mini-cars (00-30-00). Directed by Tim Burton, written by Daniel Wallace (novel) John August (screenplay) Ewan McGregor, Albert Finney, Billy Crudup, Jessica Lange. (Drama / Fantasy / Comedy). 124 min., USA, English. Colour, Dolby. *

Bird (1988)
A biography of jazz musician Charlie "Yardbird" Parker. In a cemetery scene the camera pans across a row of monuments, one of which displays a square and compasses. Forest Whitaker, Diane Venora. Produced and directed by Clint Eastwood, written by Joel Oliansky. 160 min., USA, English. Colour. *

Bobby Bumps Starts a lodge (1916)
Young Bobby Bumps plays a trick on his friend who wants to be initiated into his lodge. When his friend outsmarts him and saves his life, they both agree to be initiated into the lodge together. Reference is made to a lodge apron, riding the goat and the third degree. Bray Productions, Inc. Paramount Pictures. Directed by Earl Hurd (d. 1940). Produced by J. R. Bray. piano score composed and performed by Philip Carli. 5-15 min/24 fps. Released September 28, 1916. 1 reel of 1 (ca. 615 ft.) - silent animation, b&w ; 35 mm. *

The Celebration. "Dogme 1, Festen" (1998)
(00-23-49 - 00-24-09) Helge Klingenfeldt to his youngest son Michael- "I've been asked to inquire whether you are interested in the lodge. I don't see you as one of the brethren, I must say. But Christian has told Preben you're doing well. And as Christian is not interested, you may expect to be invited — to join the Freemasons. Strike while the iron is hot. There is a long...." The camera pulls back to one of Helge’s associates- "He could make something of himself." Helge finishes by saying- "We have to help you get on." Helge (Henning Moritzen) is revealed to have molested two of his children, driving one to suicide. Michael (Thomas Bo Larsen), a violent quick-tempered married man with three children, is revealed to have had an affair with one of his parents' maids, Michelle. Henning Moritzen, Paprika Steen, Thomas Bo Larsen, Ulrich Thomsen. Produced by Birgette Hald, written by Thomas Vinterberg. Danish, 106 min. Colour, Mono. 1998 (Drama) *

Chan Is Missing (1982)
During a montage of San Francisco Chinatown scenes, a square and compasses is briefly seen atop the Bing Kong Tong (秉公堂) Building at 35 Waverly Place. Calling themselves Chinese Free Masons, the link between Bing Kong Tong and Hong Men—also styling themselves Chinese Freemasons— is unclear. (00-47-20) Directed by Wayne Wang, written by Isaac Cronin and Wayne Wang. Wood Moy, Marc Hayashi, Laureen Chew, Peter Wang, Presco Tabios, Frankie Alarcon, Judi Nihei, Ellen Yeung, George Woo, Emily Woo Yamasaki, Virginia Cerenio, Roy Chan, Leong Pui Chee. 80 min. USA, English | Cantonese, Black and White, Mono. *

Collateral (2004)
An undefined masonic rference has been reported but not confirmed.
Directed Michael Mann, written by Stuart Beattie. Tom Cruise, Jamie Foxx, Jada Pinkett Smith, Mark Ruffalo, Peter Berg, Bruce McGill, Irma P. Hall, Barry Shabaka Henley, Richard T. Jones, Klea Scott, Bodhi Elfman, Debi Mazar, Javier Bardem, Emilio Rivera, Jamie McBride. 120 min. USA, English | Spanish, Color, Dolby. (unconfirmed)

Conspiracy Theory (1997)
Mel Gibson, as programmed assassin turned cabbie, Jerry Fletcher, says "I mean George Bush knew what he was saying when he said New World Order, you remember those fatal words, New World Order? Well he was a 33rd degree mason you know and an ex director of the CIA." (00-01-40). Julia Roberts, as justice department lawyer, Alice Sutton, says- "I suppose they have a secret handshake." (00-38-29). Other references, if intended as such, are less obvious. Mel Gibson, Julia Roberts, Patrick Stewart. Directed by Richard Donner, written by Brian Helgeland. Warner Bros. 129 min., USA, English, Colour (Drama). *

Coup de torchon (1981)
In 1938 French West Africa, Lucien Cordier, as Philippe Noiret, describes his father- "He’s one of those people who believes there’s only one answer to every problem and one of those who blames everything on Jews and Freemasons." (00-59-54) Directed by Bertrand Tavernier, written by Jean Aurenche Bertrand Tavernier. Philippe Noiret, Isabelle Huppert, Jean-Pierre Marielle, StÃ©phane Audran, Eddy Mitchell, Guy Marchand, IrÃ¨ne Skobline. Also Known As Clean Up. 128 min. France, French, Colour. *

Cremaster Cycle (1995-2002)
A set of five art films with numerous masonic references. Directed by Matthew Barney, written by Matthew Barney. Cremaster 1 (1995)- Marti Domination, Gemma Bourdon Smith, Kathleen Crepeau. 40 min. USA, English. Colour, Mono. , Cremaster 2 (1999), Cremaster 3 (2002), Cremaster 4 (1994), Cremaster 5 (1997)- Ursula Andress, Matthew Barney, Joanne Rha. 55 min. USA, Hungarian, Colour.

The Da Vinci Code (2006)
Tom Hanks, as Robert Langdon, stands in front of a display of "religious" symbols, including a masonic square and compasses in the bottom left corner. This image is a promotional still. Langdon makes a passing reference to Freemasonry near the end of the film. Directed by Ron Howard, written by Akiva Goldsman (screenplay) Dan Brown (novel). Tom Hanks, Audrey Tautou, Ian McKellen, Jean Reno, Paul Bettany, Alfred Molina, JÃ¼rgen Prochnow, Jean-Yves Berteloot, Etienne Chicot, Jean-Pierre Marielle, Marie-FranÃ§oise Audollent, Rita Davies, Francesco Carnelutti, Seth Gabel, Shane Zaza. 149 min. Country- USA, English / French / Latin. Colour

Dance of the Dead (2008)
As the zombies rise from the graveyard, a masonic headstone is seen. (0-20-50) Directed by Gregg Bishop, written by Joe Ballarini. Jared Kusnitz, Greyson Chadwick, Chandler Darby, Carissa Capobianco, Randy McDowell, Michael V. Mammoliti, Mark Lynch, Justin Welborn, Mark Oliver, Blair Redford, Lucas Till, Hunter Pierce, Jonathan Spencer, Stephen Caudill, J. Jacob Adelman. 95 min. USA, English, Colour, Dolby. (unconfirmed)

Dolores Claiborne (1995)
Delores' bank manager—who is wearing a square and compasses lapel pin— tells her that her husband has emptied their joint savings account. Kathy Bates as Dolores Claiborne, Jennifer Jason Leigh, Judy Parfitt, Christopher Plummer. Directed by Taylor Hackford, written by Stephen King (book), screenplay by Tony Gilroy. 132 min., USA, English. Dolby Digital, Technocolour. *

Elmer Gantry (1960)
Edward Andrews as real estate agent, George F. Babbitt, says, "Do you realize that practically every American president was a mason and a Protestant?" He later exclaims, "I'm in business! I'm a thirty-second degree mason!" Burt Lancaster, Jean Simmons, Shirley Jones. Directed and written by Richard Brooks. Novel by Sinclair Lewis (1885-1951). Fox, MGM, 146 min. USA, English, Colour. *

The End of Days (1999)
Arnold Schwartzenegger plays a former police officer who carries an amulet. At one point he says "Now this amulet is from a masonic order in the former sub-heredom of the Vatican Knights, the Knights of the Holy See. They await the return of the dark angel to earth." Also, during the opening titles Elephis LÃ©vi’s baphomet can be briefly seen. Gabriel Byrne, Kevin Pollak, Rod Steiger. Directed by Peter Hyams, written by Andrew W. Marlowe. *

Erin Brockovich (2000)
The cornerstone of the Barstow Courthouse displays a square and compasses. Although there is a report that in a later scene a friend of Erin tells her that her husband is out at a lodge meeting, your editor has been unable to find this scene in the DVD release. Julia Roberts, David Brisbin, Dawn Didawick, Albert Finney. Directed by Steven Soderbergh, written by Susannah Grant. 130 min. USA, English, Colour. *

Flushed Away (2006)
The Toad, villain of the film, wears a ring, seen at (00-16-00) and (00-20-00). It may represent a masonic square and compasses but unfortunately it is not shown in sharp enough focus to be sure. Directed by David Bowers and Sam Fell, weitten by Sam Fell (story) and Peter Lord. Hugh Jackman, Kate Winslet, Ian McKellen, Jean Reno, Bill Nighy, Andy Serkis, Shane Richie, Kathy Burke, David Suchet, Miriam Margolyes, Rachel Rawlinson, Susan Duerden, Miles Richardson, John Motson, Douglas Weston. 84 min. UK / USA, English. Color, Dolby. *

From Hell (2001)
Implicates the Craft as being responsible for the Whitechapel murders in London. The many masonic images and references places this movie in the catagory of intentional anti-masonry. Johnny Depp, Heather Graham, Ian Holm. Directed by Albert Hughes, based on a graphic novel written by Alan Moore, Eddie Campbell. USA, English, 121 min., Colour. *

Gattopardo, Il "The Leopard" (1963)
Father Pirrone exclaims- "You nobles will come to an arrangement with the liberals...and even the masons? At the expense of the Church? (00-17-00). Directed by Luchino Visconti. Written by Giuseppe Tomasi Di Lampedusa (novel), Suso Cecchi d'Amico (screenplay). Burt Lancaster, Claudia Cardinale, Alain Delon. 205 min. Italy / France. Italian. Technicolor, Mono. (Drama) *

Ghosts of Mississippi (1996)
In a depiction of a true story, convicted murderer, Byron "Delay" De La Beckwith (1920/11/09-2001/01/21)—played by James Wood—is shown driving a car with a Shriners symbol attached to his rear view mirror and, in several scenes, wearing a Shriners lapel pin. His victim, NAACP field secretary Medger W. Evers (1925/07/02-1963/06/12), is shown in his coffin with his Order of Elks fez placed on his chest. In real life, Byron De La Beckwith received his Master Mason degree in Greenwood Lodge No. 35, Mississippi, on 30 September, 1954. He was expelled from the lodge on 2 January, 1978. Alec Baldwin, Whoopi Goldberg, James Woods. Directed by Rob Reiner, written by Leo Colick, Columbia Pictures & Castle Rock Entertainment. USA *

The Godfather Part III (1990)
This fictional film echoes several events of the 1981 Italian P2 scandal. Directed by Francis Ford Coppola, written by Mario Puzo, Francis Ford Coppola. Al Pacino, Diane Keaton, Talia Shire, Andy Garcia, Eli Wallach, Joe Mantegna, George Hamilton, Bridget Fonda, Sofia Coppola. 162 min / USA-169 min (video version). USA, English / Italian. Technicolor, 70 mm 6-Track (70 mm prints) / Dolby SR (35 mm prints). *

Guess Who (2005)
A busy hotel lobby scene takes place during a Shriners convention. In the DVD commentary, director Kevin Rodney Sullivan makes several references to Shriners seen in the background of other scenes. Directed by Kevin Rodney Sullivan, written by William Rose and David Ronn. Bernie Mac, Ashton Kutcher, Zoe Saldana, Judith Scott, Hal Williams, Kellee Stewart, Robert Curtis Brown, RonReaco Lee, Paula Newsome, Phil Reeves, Sherri Shepherd, Nicole Sullivan, Jessica Cauffiel, JoNell Kennedy, Niecy Nash. 105 min. USA, English, Colour, Dolby.

Gypsy (1962)
Based on Gypsy Rose Lee’s autobiography, the first half hour of this movie emphasizes the reliance Rose Hovick placed on her claimed fraternal associations. Centre place is given to the Elks and Buffalo, but the Shriners are mentioned in the song, "Some People". Directed by Mervyn LeRoy, written by Arthur Laurents (play) Gypsy Rose Lee (book). Rosalind Russell, Natalie Wood, Karl Malden, Paul Wallace, Betty Bruce, Parley Baer, Harry Shannon, Morgan Brittany, Ann Jillian, Diane Pace, Faith Dane, Roxanne Arlen, Jean Willes, George Petrie, Ben Lessy. 143 min. USA, English. Technicolor, Stereo. *

Help! (1965)
Ringo Starr asks an Indian restaurant doorman, "You know what this ring means?" He replies, "Freemason?" Ringo Starr, Paul McCartney, John Lennon, George Harrison, Leo McKern. Directed by Richard Lester, written by Charles Wood, Marc Behm. *

Hollywood Homicide (2003)
Keith David as Leon, Detective Joe Gavilan’s supervising officer, wears a masonic ring (00-55-50), clearly seen on the hand he’s holding the phone with. Harrison Ford, Josh Hartnett, Lena Olin, Bruce Greenwood, Isaiah Washington, Lolita Davidovich, Keith David, Master P, Dwight Yoakam, Martin Landau, Lou Diamond Phillips, Gladys Knight. Directed by Ron Shelton, written by Robert Souza, Ron Shelton. 116 min. USA, English. Colour, Dolby Digital (Action) *

How to Marry a Millionaire (1953)
When Betty Grable returns from what she had expected to be an Elks Lodge convention (00-50-04), she tells Lauren Bacall that she had got married. Lauren exclaims "Not to that Shriner!" (01-40-05)
Betty Grable (1916/12/18 - 1973/07/02), Marilyn Monroe, Lauren Bacall (1924/09/16 - ), David Wayne, Rory Calhoun, Cameron Mitchell, Alexander D'Arcy, Fred Clark (1914/03/19 - 1968/12/05), William Powell. Directed by Jean Negulesco, written by Zoe Akins , Dale Eunson. 95 min. USA, English. Technicolor, 4-Track Stereo (Western Electric Sound System). (Comedy) *

How to Succeed in Business Without Really Trying (1967)
Near the movie’s end Robert Morse sings- "Now, you may join the Elks, my friend, and I may join the Shriners. And other men may carry cards as members of the Diners. Still others wear a golden key or small Greek letter pin but I have learned there’s one great club that all of us are in. There is a brotherhood, of man. A benevolent brotherhood of man. A noble tie that binds all our hearts and minds into a brotherhood of man." (01-51-52) Directed by David Swift, written by Shepherd Mead (novel). Abe Burrows (play). Robert Morse, Michele Lee, Rudy Vallee, Anthony ’scooter' Teague, Maureen Arthur. 121 min. USA, English. Colour, Mono. *

In Cold Blood (1967)
During a police interrogation, accused murderer Dick Hickock says- "Everybody’s got a tattoo. Only you people call them clubs. Elks, Masons, Boy Scouts. Salute. High sign. Low sign. Secret this and secret that." (01-29-00) A different line appears in the original book. Robert Blake, Scott Wilson. Directed and written by Richard Brooks, Truman Capote (book). 134 minutes. USA, English, B&W. *

Into the Wild (2007)
A masonic lodge hall has been reported in an early scene. Directed by Sean Penn, written by Jon Krakauer, Sean Penn. Emile Hirsch, Marcia Gay Harden, William Hurt, Jena Malone, Brian Dierker, Catherine Keener. 140 min., USA, English / Danish, Colour, Dolby. (unconfirmed)

Jack the Ripper (1988)
Sherlock Holmes is shown giving a sign of an Entered Apprentice to the Chief of the Metropolitan Police; other references throughout the movie. Michael Caine as Inspector Frederick Abberline. (unconfirmed)

Keeping in Shape (1942)
An unidentified lunch companion in this comedy short is wearing a masonic ring. (00-03-28) Directed by Leslie M. Roush, written by Robert Benchley. Robert Benchley, Ruth Lee. 10 min. USA, English, Black and White, Mono.

Kiss Me, Stupid (1964)
Hanging on a cupboard door in a roadhouse whore's trailer is a large Shriner crest. (00-46-00). Directed by Billy Wilder, written by Anna Bonacci, I.A.L. Diamond. Dean Martin, Kim Novak, Ray Walston, Felicia Farr, Cliff Osmond, Barbara Pepper, Skip Ward, Doro Merande, Bobo Lewis, Tom Nolan, Alice Pearce, John Fiedler, Arlen Stuart, Howard McNear, Cliff Norton, Mack Gray, Mel Blanc, John Fiedler. 125 min. USA, English, Black and White, Mono. *

League of Extraordinary Gentlemen (2003)
The square and compasses appear four times- twice in close-ups of an oversize masonic ring worn by the Phantom, a villain who tries to ignite a world war at the turn of the last century in order to create a market for his futuristic weapons and once on the office doors of the founder of the League, "M", who is later revealed to be the same person. No other reference is made to Freemasonry. A shot of the square and compasses—four big shiny ones that flash and sparkle in the light as the door on which they're mounted closes—also appears in the trailer. Sean Connery. Based on a graphic novel of the same name by Alan Moore, who also gave us From Hell. *

The Librarian (2006)
Flynn Carsen discovers that his father was a member of the Order of the Cryptic Masons (00-34-10), being the lineal descendant of one of twenty-four masons, hand picked by King Solomon to build an immense temple to store his wealth (00-22-47). First seen at (00-08-00), an unusual amulet depicting a triangle inside a square and compasses is shown again at (00-19-00) and (00-22-47), and is later used as the key to unlock the treasure room. Directed by Jonathan Frakes, written by Marco Schnabel. Noah Wyle, Gabrielle Anwar, Bob Newhart, Jane Curtin, Olympia Dukakis, Erick Avari, Hakeem Kae-Kazim, Robert Foxworth, Zahn McClarnon, Lisa Brenner, Mehboob Bawa, Jonathan Frakes. 92 min. USA, English | French | Arabic, Color, Dolby. *

Like Water for Chocolate (Como agua para chocolate) (1992)
A masonic funeral is briefly seen through a window. Later, the young doctor shows the main character a drawing incorporating the square and compasses and an all-seeing eye (00-37-35) . Marco Leonardi, Tita Regina TornÃ©, IvÃ¡n MartÃnez. Directed by Alfonso Arau, written by Laura Esquivel. Novel by Laura Esquivel. 123 min. Mexico - Spanish *

Lone Star (1996)
Corrupt sheriff Charley Wade, played by Kris Kristofferson, is identified as a freemason by his ring as the movie begins. The ring is clearly seen in a later scene as he accepts a bribe (00-08--38). Stephen Mendillo, Stephen J. Lang, Chris Cooper. Directed and written by John Sayles. USA, English, 135 min. (Drama/Mystery). *

Lonely Hearts (2006)
Nassau County Police Detective Elmer C. Robinson is shown in several scenes wearing what appears to be a masonic ring (00-07-00), (00-49-13), (00-50-10), (01-30-40). The story is based on the director's grandfather who was responsible for the apprehension and conviction of two murderers who, between 1947 and 1949, are believed to have killed as many as 20 women. Directed by Todd Robinson, written by Todd Robinson. John Travolta, James Gandolfini, Jared Leto, Salma Hayek, Scott Caan, Laura Dern, Michael Gaston, Bruce MacVittie, Dan Byrd, Andrew Wheeler, Alice Krige, Dagmara Dominczyk, John Doman, Bailee Madison, Ellen Travolta. 108 min. Germany | USA, English, Colour, Dolby.

Lost Horizon (1937)
British diplomat Robert Conway and three others crash land in the Himalayas, and are rescued by the people of the mysterious, Eden-like valley of Shangri-la. Edward Everett Horton is interrupted, as he exclaims, "I've just finished translating one of the most interesting old tablets you can imagine. It told me all about the origin of the masonic symbols and science and...." Ronald Colman as Conway, Edward Everett Horton (1886/03/18 - 1970/09/29) as Alexander P. Lovett. Directed by Frank Capra, written by James Hilton & Robert Riskin. 132 min., USA, English, b&w. *

Mad Max Beyond Thunderdome (1985)
Edwin Hodgeman as Dr. Dealgood, the announcer introducing the fight between Max and Blaster wears a square and compasses image on his shirt front. Frank Thring, as the Collector, wears a lapel jewel that may be from a concordant masonic body. Mel Gibson, Tina Turner, Bruce Spence. Directed by George Millar. Australia/USA, English, 107 min. Colour, Dolby (Action/SF). *

Magnolia (1999)
Just before gameshow host Jimmy Gator, played by Philip Baker Hall, goes on stage, Burt Ramsey, played by Ricky Jay—who is wearing a masonic ring—asks him, "You with me, Jimmy?" Jimmy says, "The book says we may be through with the past but the past ain't through with us." to which Burt replies, "We met upon the level and we're parting on the square." (00-51-23)

While studying in the public library, gameshow contestant Stanley Specter, played by Jeremy Blackman, has a stack of books, one of which is Mackey’s History of Freemasonry.

Almost masonic is the stage backdrop which includes a number of symbols one of which is a compasses over a laurel.

Of no masonic significance, it is a curious piece of forshadowing when a stagehand briefly flashes a cue card with "Exodus 8-12" written on it. The movie ends with a rain of frogs.

Jason Robards, Philip Seymour Hoffman, Julianne Moore, Tom Cruise, Philip Baker Hall, Melora Waters, John C. Reilly, Jeremy Blackman, William H. Macy. Directed by Paul Thomas Anderson, written by Paul Thomas Anderson. 188 min. USA, English. Colour (DeLuxe), Dolby Digital. R. (Drama) *

The Majestic (2001)
Unrelated to the story, the square and compasses symbol can be seen once on a mausoleum in the cemetery scene and once on a building on Main Street in the later half of the movie. Jim Carrey, Bob Balaban, Jeffrey DeMunn, Hal Holbrook, Laurie Holden, Martin Landau. Directed by Frank Darabont, written by Michael Sloane. 152 min. USA, English. Technicolor, Dolby Digital. (Drama / Romance). *

The Man (2005)
The murderous, gun-dealing villain of the story, Joey Trent, is shown in two scenes wearing a masonic ring. In the first scene (00-13-32) the ring is unnaturally twisted on his finger so that it directly faces the camera. In the second scene (01-12-40) the ring is visible in close-up shots of Joey pointing a pistol during a stand-off with Samuel L. Jackson's character, Derrick Vann. The positioning is too blatant to be unintentional but whether the intent was anti-masonic or marketing is impossible to determine. The motives of any film-maker who includes masonic references in a movie produced since the launch of the web are suspect. Directed by Les Mayfield, written by Jim Piddock, Margaret Oberman. Samuel L. Jackson, Eugene Levy, Luke Goss, Miguel Ferrer, Susie Essman, Anthony Mackie, Gigi Rice, Rachael Crawford, Philip Akin, Christopher Murray, Joel S. Keller, John Hemphill, Kathryn Greenwood, Carrie Cain-Sparks, George Ghali. 83 min. USA, English. Color, Dolby. *

Man on the Moon (1999)
Shriners in a Los Vegas audience (01-11-30). Directed by Milos Forman, written by Scott Alexander and Larry Karaszewski. Jim Carrey, Gerry Becker, Greyson Erik Pendry, Michael Kaufman, Brittany Colonna, Leslie Lyles, Bobby Boriello, George Shapiro, Danny DeVito, Budd Friedman, Tom Dreesen, Thomas Armbruster, Pamela Abdy, Wendy Polland, Cash Oshman, Matt Price. 118 min. UK | Germany | Japan | USA, English, Color, Dolby. *

The Man Who Would Be King (1975)
Based on a Rudyard Kipling story. Mercenary soldiers convince Kafiristan tribespeople that they are gods after discovering masonic symbols on religious artifacts. Sean Connery, Michael Caine. Directed by John Huston. 129 min. UK/USA, English, Colour. (Drama/Action). *

Miami Vice (2006)
Colin Farrell and Jamie Foxx are parked in front of a Scottish Rite hall. (01-53-00)
Directed by Michael Mann, written by Michael Mann, Anthony Yerkovich. Colin Farrell, Jamie Foxx, Li Gong, Luis Tosar, Naomie Harris, Elizabeth Rodriguez, Justin Theroux, CiarÃ¡n Hinds, Barry Shabaka Henley, Domenick Lombardozzi, Isaach De BankolÃ©, John Ortiz, Eddie Marsan, Ana Cristina De Oliveira, John Hawkes. 134 min. Germany / USA, English / Spanish / Cree. Colour, Dolby. *

Midnight in the Garden of Good and Evil (1997)
The appearance of a square and compasses is reported but details are unavailable. Also see entry for John Berendt's novel.

Directed by Clint Eastwood, written by John Berendt (book) John Lee Hancock (screenplay). John Cusack, Kevin Spacey, Jack Thompson, Irma P. Hall, Jude Law, Alison Eastwood, Paul Hipp, Lady Chablis, Dorothy Loudon, Anne Haney, Kim Hunter, Geoffrey Lewis, Richard Herd, Leon Rippy, Bob Gunton. 155 min. USA, English / French. Technicolor, Dolby. (Unconfirmed)

Mississippi Burning (1988)
Willem Dafoe as Agent Alan Ward talks to Gene Hackman as Agent Rupert Anderson-
"There’s something wrong with him. He’s too confident."
"What? Did you see the wedding photograph?"
"No. Why?"
"His three pals are ushers. They had this way of hooking their thumbs in their belts with the three fingers pointing down, like that."
"So what is that? Some sort of masonic thing?"
"No. K K K." (00-46-21)
Directed by Alan Parker, written by Chris Gerolmo. Gene Hackman, Willem Dafoe, Frances McDormand. 128 min. USA, English. Colour (DeLuxe), Dolby (Drama) *

Murder at the Gallop (1963)
Charles 'Bud' Tingwell as Inspector Craddock and Margaret Rutherford as Miss Marple stand in front of a fireplace which displays a square and compasses horse brass. (00-24-00)
Directed by George Pollock. Agatha Christie (novel), James P. Cavanagh (screenplay). Margaret Rutherford, Stringer Davis, Robert Morley, Flora Robson, Charles 'Bud' Tingwell, Gordon Harris, Robert Urquhart, Katya Douglas, James Villiers, Noel Howlett, Finlay Currie, Duncan Lamont, Kevin Stoney. 81 min. UK, English. Black and White, Mono

Murder by Decree (1979)
Sherlock Holmes investigates London’s most infamous case, Jack the Ripper. As he investigates, he finds that the Ripper has friends in high places, implicating freemasons. Christopher Plummer, James Mason. Directed by Bob Clark. *

Nashville (1975)
While Ronee Blakley sings at an outdoors concert the camera pans across the audience, several of whom are Shriners. David Arkin, Barbara Baxley, Ned Beatty, Karen Black, Ronee Blakley, Timothy Brown, Keith Carradine, Geraldine Chaplin, Robert DoQui, Shelley Duvall, Allen Garfield, Henry Gibson, Scott Glenn, Jeff Goldblum, et al. Directed by Robert Altman, written by Joan Tewkesbury. 1975. 159 min. USA, English, Metrocolour, Stereo (Drama). *

National Treasure (2004)
Benjamin Franklin Gates, played by Nicholas Cage, descends from a family of treasure-seekers who've all hunted for the same thing- a war chest hidden by the American founding fathers. This movie is yet another fictional attempt to link the freemasons, the Knights Templar and the founding of the USA through the use of various symbols, also seen in the film's trailer. Nicolas Cage, Justin Bartha, Sean Bean, Diane Kruger, Harvey Keitel, Christopher Plummer, Jon Voight. Directed by Jon Turteltaub, written by Ted Elliott, E. Max Frye. USA, English. Colour, Stereo. (Adventure). Movie trailer found at bvim-qt.vitalstream.com. *

National Treasure Two- Book of Secrets (2007)
Artifact hunter Benjamin Franklin Gates, again played by Nicholas Cage, returns in this adventure sequel. Masonic references are limited mainly to citations of a secret correspondence between Queen Victoria and Confederate General Albert Pike and a suggestion that French freemason Frederic Bartholdi incorporated a clue to the treasure in his design of the Statue of Liberty because "Masons built clues into everything." Nicolas Cage, Justin Bartha, Ed Harris, Jon Voight, Diane Kruger, Harvey Keitel, Helen Mirren. Directed by Jon Turteltaub, written by Gregory Poirier, Cormac Wibberley, Marianne Wibberley, Ted Elliott, Terry Russio. USA, English. Colour, Stereo. (Adventure).

Nostradamus (1994)
Masonic symbols have been reportedly seen on documents handed to Nostradamus. (unconfirmed)
Directed by Roger Christian, written by Piers Ashworth (story) and Roger Christian. TchÃ©ky Karyo, F. Murray Abraham, Rutger Hauer, Amanda Plummer, Julia Ormond, Assumpta Serna, Anthony Higgins, Diana Quick, Michael Gough, Maia Morgenstern, Magdalena Ritter, Bruce Myers, Leon Lissek, Michael Byrne, Stefan Patoli. 119 min. France / UK / Germany / Romania. English. Color.

Once a Mason (1919)
Sidney Drew, Mrs. Sidney Drew. Directed by Mrs. Sidney Drew, Sidney Drew, written by Mrs. Sidney Drew, Sidney Drew. USA, English. Black and White, Silent. (Comedy). (Mrs. Sidney Drew (18/04/1890- 3/11/1925), nÃ©e- Lucille McVey- AKA- Lucille M. Drew, Lucille McVey, Jane Morrow), appeared in 54 films, wrote 29, directed 25 and produced one. Sidney Drew (28/08/1863- 09/04/1919) appeared in 160 films, directed 143, and wrote 53.)

Overboard (1987)
In the beginning of the movie, as Dean (Kurt) is driving into town, the camera pans past the "Welcome to "Elk Cove" sign. Attached is a very obvious large blue masonic emblem. Goldie Hawn, Kurt Russell, Edward Herrmann, Katherine Helmond, Michael G. Hagerty, Roddy McDowall. Directed by Garry Marshall, written by Leslie Dixon . 106 min / 112 min (TCM print). USA, English. Metrocolour, Dolby. *

Paint Your Wagon (1969)
Alan Dexter, as Parson - "Ye godless jaspers! Who are you? Freemasons? Rosicrucians? Heathen emissaries from the dens of Babylon? Boozers. Gluttons. Gamblers. Harlots. Fornicators!" (01-33-00) This line dos not appear in the original 1951 Broadway production book by Alan Jay Lerner. Directed by Joshua Logan, written by Paddy Chayefsky, Alan Jay Lerner. Lee Marvin, Clint Eastwood, Jean Seberg.

Paper Moon (1973)
Ryan O'Neal plays a travelling con-artist, Moses Pray, who sells "deluxe, gold-embossed personalized" Bibles to recently bereaved widows. His first sale after meeting Tatum O'Neal, as Addie Loggins, is to a widow whose late husband's services were held at "Masonic Lodge No. 721" (00-18-00). Directed by Peter Bogdanovich, writing credits Joe David Brown (novel) Alvin Sargent (screenplay). Ryan O'Neal, Tatum O'Neal, Madeline Kahn, John Hillerman, P.J. Johnson, Lee Fulton, James N. Harrell, Lila Waters, Noble Willingham, Bob Young, Jack Saunders, Jody Wilbur, Liz Ross, Yvonne Harrison, Dorothy Price. 102 min. USA, English. Black and White, Mono. Based on Addie Pray, Joe David Brown. Boston, G. K. Hall, 1971. 529 p. 25 cm. ISBN- 0816160090. *

Peggy Sue Got Married (1986)
A masonic lodge hall sign with square and compasses can be seen early in the movie. Kathleen Turner, Nicolas Cage. Directed by Francis Ford Coppola. *

Revelation (2001)
The Knights Templar are searching for an ancient relic, the Loculus, so that they can resurrect Christ. Lord Martel tells the story of a masonic order called the Knights Templars (sic); a Knights Templar ceremony, several all-seeing eye symbols and pentagrams are depicted. A TV newscast mentions an illegal masonic order called the P2 CIA; the camera then pans to the word "Masonic" on a newspaper headline. The overall theme of the movie is anti-masonic. Terence Stamp, James D'Arcy, Natasha Wightman, Liam Cunningham, Heathcote Williams, Derek Jacobi. Directed by Stuart Urban, written by Frank Falco (idea) Stuart Urban. 111 min. UK, English, Colour (DeLuxe), Dolby Digital. Romulus Films, Overseas Filmgroup (Drama/Fantasy). *

Road Rage (1999)
A car chase scene includes vehicles driving past a bus painted with Shriners' symbols. Yasmine Bleeth, Ellen Carson, Eddie Madden, Jim Carson.Directed by Deran Sarafian, written by Brian L. Ross, David Taylor. 92 min. USA. English, Colour, 1999 (Thriller) (Unconfirmed)

Rosewood (1997)
Based on an actual incident in 1923, this movie has played fast and loose with the historical facts but none-the-less presents a scathing and realistic indictment of the times. While there is evidence of a masonic angle, the movie gives it far too much prominence. Masonic symbols are prominently displayed in several scenes. Jon Voight, Ving Rhames, Don Cheadle. Directed by John Singleton, written by Gregory Poirier. 140 min. USA, English. Technicolor, Dolby Digital. R. (Action/Drama). *

The Searchers (1956)
In a scene where Wayne rides into a Camanche camp after a battle, one of the dead Camanches is lying sprawled face up, wearing a blue cloth apron, similar in size to a masonic apron, with white ribbons sewn in the shape of a square and compasses. John Wayne, Jeffrey Hunter, Vera Miles, Ward Bond, Natalie Wood. Directed by John Ford, Script by Frank Nugen. USA. English, 120 min., Colour (Western). *

Secrets (1982)
A group of girls at a boarding school re-enact a masonic ritual based on one girl’s deceased father’s ritual book. Helen Lindesey, Anne Campbell-Jones, Daisy Cockburn, Directed by Gavin Millar. British. *

Shoot 'Em Up (2007)
Returning to the negative depictions of Freemasonry found in films such as The Man (2005), Giamatti plays a hired killer who, throughout the movie, wears a large masonic square and compasses on his jacket lapel. Directed by Michael Davis, written by Michael Davis. Clive Owen, Paul Giamatti, Monica Bellucci, Stephen McHattie, Greg Bryk, Daniel Pilon, Sidney Mende-Gibson, Lucas Mende-Gibson, Kaylyn Yellowlees, Ramona Pringle, Julian Richings, Tony Munch, Scott McCord, Wiley M. Pickett, Stephen R. Hart. 86 min. USA, English / Italian, Colour.

Prisoners (2013)

The Shop on Main Street (1965)
In 1943 Czechoslovakia a police officer warns a nightclub crowd that they will have no mercy on "Jew-Bolshevists, Freemasons, plutocrats and other riff-raff." (01-43-20) (Obchod na Korze) IdÃ¡ KaminskÃ¡, Josef Kroner. Directed by JÃ¡n KadÃ¡r & Elmar Klos, screenplay by L. Grosman, JÃ¡n KadÃ¡r & Elmar Klos. 1965. 125 min. Czechoslovakia, Czechoslovakian, FilmovÃ© Studio Barrandov. B&W, mono. *

Short Circuit (1986)
Early in the film, shortly after a military demonstration, a computor programmer is shown working on a keyboard. A close-up of his hands typing on the keyboard shows a masonic ring on his left hand. Directed by John Badham, written by Brent Maddock, S.S. Wilson. Ally Sheedy, Steve Guttenberg, Fisher Stevens, Austin Pendleton, G.W. Bailey, Brian McNamara, Tim Blaney, Marvin J. McIntyre, John Garber, Penny Santon, Vernon Weddle, Barbara Tarbuck, Tom Lawrence, Fred Slyter, Billy Ray Sharkey. 98 min. USA, English, Color, Dolby. (unconfirmed)

Slacker (1991)
A montage of interconnected conversations and monologues, one is a rant on UFO conspiracies, one is on Kennedy assassination conspiracies and one later conversation is about the freemasons-
"The reason these guys are being forgotten though, is that they're not freemasons. The masons are the one’s that control history. Look at it, every... every president but one- mason. Every man that’s walked on the moon... thirty-third degree mason. I mean, look at the Warren commission, a Shriner convention without go-carts."
"Exactly. The slate of American history needs to be wiped clean. We need to start all over again. Let’s put Larry Fieman in the history books. Let’s put Squeaky Fromme on the one dollar bill."
"Least we ought to get that masonic pyramid bullshit off the back." (01-14-40)
Directed and written by Richard Linklater. Espresso Czar/Masonic Malcontent played by Dan Kratochvil. 97 min. USA, English. Colour, Ultra Stereo *

Spartan (2004)
Curtis (Derek Luke) - "My name’s Curtis."
Scott (Val Kilmer)- "Do I need to know that? If I want camaraderie, I'll join the masons." (00-05-30) Writen and directed by David Mamet. Tia Texada, Derek Luke, Val Kilmer, William H. Macy, David Paymer. Directed by David Mamet, written by David Mamet. 106 min. USA / Germany, English / Russian / Swedish. Colour, Dolby Digital. *

State of Play (2009)
A cobalt blue travel mug emblazened with the masonic square and compasses is visible on Washington Globe reporter Cal McAffrey's cluttered kitchen table. (00;15-00) Directed by Kevin Macdonald, written by Matthew Michael Carnahan and Tony Gilroy. Russell Crowe, Ben Affleck, Rachel McAdams, Helen Mirren, Robin Wright Penn, Jason Bateman, Jeff Daniels, Michael Berresse, Harry Lennix, Josh Mostel, Michael Weston, Barry Shabaka Henley, Viola Davis, David Harbour, Sarah Lord. 127 min. USA | UK | France, English, Colour, Dolby.

Take Me Out To The Ball Game (1948)
The lyrics in the closing number, a reprise of Strictly USA, end with- "Like the annual Elks convention / Like masonic halls or firemen’s balls / Like honeymooning at Niagara Falls / They're really here to stay / Cause it’s strictly USA." Directed by Busby Berkeley, produced by Arthur Freed, written by Gene Kelly and Stanley Donen. Frank Sinatra, Esther Williams, Gene Kelly, Betty Garrett. Metro-Goldwyn-Mayer, Loew’s Incorporated. 93 min. USA. English, Technicolor. (Musical / Comedy) *

They All Laughed (1981)
Patti Hansen, as Sam (Deborah Wilson), drives a taxi with a square and compasses pendant hanging from her rear view mirror. Directed by Peter Bogdanovich, written by Peter Bogdanovich Blaine Novak. Audrey Hepburn, Ben Gazzara, Patti Hansen, John Ritter, Dorothy Stratten, Blaine Novak, Linda MacEwen, George Morfogen, Colleen Camp, Sean H. Ferrer, Glenn Scarpelli, Vassili Lambrinos, Antonia Bogdanovich, Sashy Bogdanovich, Sheila Stodden. 115 min. USA, English. Colour, Mono. (Unconfirmed)

Things to Come (1936)
In the year 1936 a global war begins. This war drags out over many decades ... Raymond Massey as John Cabal/Oswald Cabal makes a reference to "The brotherhood of efficiency. The freemasonry of science." (00-36-00) A later reference to "our children’s children" and the framing of many shots by pillars or arches is not necessarily significant. Edward Chapman as Pippa Passworthy/Raymond Passworthy, Ralph Richardson as The Boss, Margaretta Scott as Roxana/Rowena. Directed by William Cameron Menzies, Writing credits- H.G. Wells (also novel The Shape of Things to Come) AKA- The Shape of Things to Come. UK, English, 100 min., b&w, Mono. (Sci-Fi). *

Tombstone (1993)
A retelling of the gunfight at the OK Corral and its aftermath. Jon Tenney, as John Behan, Cochise County Sheriff wears a square and compasses watchfob. Buck Taylor, as Turkey Creek Jack Johnson, wearing a square and compasses pendant responds to Val Kilmer’s Doc Holliday saying he has no friends by saying, "Hell, I've got lots of friends." Kurt Russell, Val Kilmer. Directed by George P. Cosmatos, written by Kevin Jarre. USA, English. 130 min. Dolby, Technicolor (Western). *

True Grit (1969)
Kim Darby’s character, Mattie, on viewing her recently deceased father in a coffin in a funeral parlour, tells the farm hand, "When you get home, you put him in a better coffin and you bury him in a mason’s apron." (00-13-12) This line is based on the 1968 novel by Charles Portis. John Wayne, Glen Campbell, Robert Duvall. Directed by Henry Hathaway. USA, English. Colour (Western). *

True Grit (2010)
Mattie, on viewing her recently deceased father in a coffin in a funeral parlour, tells the farm hand, "When you get home, you put him in a better coffin and you bury him in a mason’s apron."

U-Turn (1997)
A married real estate salesman, Jake McKenna played by Nick Nolte, in Superior Arizona later married his daughter by his Apache mistress then hires a gambler on the run to kill her. He wears a masonic ring, seen in a close-up (00-41-05). Directed by Oliver Stone, written by John Ridley. Sean Penn, Nick Nolte, Jennifer Lopez, Powers Boothe, Claire Danes, Joaquin Phoenix, Jon Voight, Billy Bob Thornton. 125 min, France / USA, English. Technicolor, Dolby Digital. (Drama). *

War and Peace (1968)
Andre - "Have you made your mind at last? The Imperial Guard or diplomacy?"
Pierre Bezukhov - "I don't know yet. I don't like to be either. He must be a freemason, anyway. (00-09-40, Part 1)
Countess - "You're flirting with him too."
Natasha Rostova - "No, he (Pierre) is a freemason." (00-05-41, Part 2)
Voyna i mir (1968) (War and Peace). Directed by Sergei Bondarchuk, written by Sergei Bondarchuk, Vasili Solovyov . Irina Gubanova, Antonina Shuranova, Sergei Bondarchuk, Liudmila Savelieva, Sergei Bondarchuk, Vyacheslav Tikhonov, Anastasiya Vertinskaya, Irina Skobtseva, Vassily Lanovoy, Oleg Efremov. 4 parts, 403 min. Soviet Union, Russian. Sovcolor, Dolby (DVD). *

We Own the Night (2007)
Unremarked, Deputy Chief Albert 'Bert' Grusinsky wears a masonic ring. (00-47-00) Directed by James Gray, written by James Gray. Joaquin Phoenix, Eva Mendes, Mark Wahlberg, Robert Duvall, Alex Veadov, Dominic Colon, Danny Hoch, Oleg Taktarov, Moni Moshonov, Antoni Corone, Craig Walker, Tony Musante, Joe D'Onofrio, Yelena Solovey, Maggie Kiley. 117 min. USA, English / Russian, Colour, Dolby. *

Who Framed Roger Rabbit (1988)
Roger hides out in a theatre house, and sees a news reel highlighting a Shriners parade. Bob Hoskins, Christopher Lloyd, Joanna Cassidy, Charles Fleischer, Kathleen Turner (uncredited). Directed by Robert Zemeckis, written by Gary K. Wolf (novel) Jeffrey Price. 103 min. USA, English. Colour (DeLuxe), Sound Mix- 70 mm 6-Track (70 mm prints) / Dolby (35 mm prints). (Cartoon) *

What Planet Are You From? (2000)
Garry Shandling plays Harold Anderson who is an extraterrestrial working as a loans officer in a bank. His manager, Don Fisk played by Richard Jenkins, wears a masonic lapel pin. He is also wearing a wedding band and claims to be having an affair with one of his employees. Directed by Mike Nichols, Written by Garry Shandling, Michael Leeson. Garry Shandling, Annette Bening, John Goodman, Greg Kinnear, Ben Kingsley. 104 min. USA, English. Colour (DeLuxe), Dolby Digital / SDDS. R (Comedy). *

What’s Eating Gilbert Grape (1993)
A masonic ring is worn by Ken Carver (01-07-06);, a small-town Insurance salesman trying too hard to be an attentive father. Johnny Depp, Leonardo DiCaprio, Juliette Lewis. Directed by Lasse HallstrÃ¶m, written by Peter Hedges. 118 min. USA, English. Colour, Dolby. (Drama) *

Z (1969)
When a pacifist and humanitarian speaker, "the Deputy", is attacked on his way to a peace rally, an unidentified man joins the rally organizers to help get him to safety and then justifies his presence by saying- "I'm a mason.") (00-24-50). Directed by Costa-Gavras, written by Vassilis Vassilikos (novel) Jorge SemprÃºn. Yves Montand, Irene Papas, Jean-Louis Trintignant, Jacques Perrin, Charles Denner, FranÃ§ois PÃ©rier, Pierre Dux, Georges GÃ©ret, Bernard Fresson, Marcel Bozzuffi, Julien Guiomar, Magali NoÃ«l, Renato Salvatori, Habib Reda, Clotilde Joano. 127 min, Algeria / France, French. Eastmancolor, Mono. Visa de ContrÃ´le CinÃ¡matographique No. 34.695. *

Source: Grand Lodge of British Columbia and Yukon


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 13, 2016)

A lot, cool!


----------



## acjohnson53 (Nov 13, 2016)

I've seen a lot of tv shows where there were Brothers conducting a Masonic funeral on Queen Sugar.


----------



## PM. Lewis (Oct 22, 2018)

acjohnson53 said:


> I've seen a lot of tv shows where there were Brothers conducting a Masonic funeral on Queen Sugar.



I saw that too!


Past Master 
Good Hope #29 F & AM
MWPHGLCA 
Oakland, CA


----------



## CLewey44 (Oct 23, 2018)

I've noticed a lot in cartoons. Sounds crazy but it's true. Some just blatantly. I was watching Super Mario Bros. cartoon with my son and had a S&C, Curious George once had it blatantly evident to the point I had to know if the creator of the cartoon was a Mason. Several other things. You more often see hermetic/GD/Rosicrucian symbolism in tv/movies than Masonry in my opinion. LOTR for example is out of control among many other movies.


----------



## Elexir (Oct 23, 2018)

CLewey44 said:


> I've noticed a lot in cartoons. Sounds crazy but it's true. Some just blatantly. I was watching Super Mario Bros. cartoon with my son and had a S&C, Curious George once had it blatantly evident to the point I had to know if the creator of the cartoon was a Mason. Several other things. You more often see hermetic/GD/Rosicrucian symbolism in tv/movies than Masonry in my opinion. LOTR for example is out of control among many other movies.



Then again LoTR is filled with symbolism even in the books as Tolkien had an intresst in mythology.
The thing is that it isnt as much pure hermetic/RC symbolism as one would belive as a lot of symbolism are more tied in with our culture then we sometimes think.


----------



## Brother JC (Oct 23, 2018)

Truly, most of the symbolism in Masonry existed long before the Craft.


----------



## CLewey44 (Oct 23, 2018)

Elexir said:


> Then again LoTR is filled with symbolism even in the books as Tolkien had an intresst in mythology.
> The thing is that it isnt as much pure hermetic/RC symbolism as one would belive as a lot of symbolism are more tied in with our culture then we sometimes think.


Maybe so but it unquestionably comes from those things.


----------



## Elexir (Oct 23, 2018)

CLewey44 said:


> Maybe so but it unquestionably comes from those things.



Not exlusivly.
However if your mind is focused on thinking that "this symbol means this thing in GD" instead of acknowledging that symbols have hundreds of other meanings in diffrent contexs.


----------



## CLewey44 (Oct 24, 2018)

Elexir said:


> Not exlusivly.
> However if your mind is focused on thinking that "this symbol means this thing in GD" instead of acknowledging that symbols have hundreds of other meanings in diffrent contexs.


It probably is focused on that subconsciously, not just GD but anything related to such, and I'm ok with that. Perception is 9/10ths reality.


----------



## Warrior1256 (Oct 24, 2018)

CLewey44 said:


> Perception is 9/10ths reality.


True.


----------



## acjohnson53 (Oct 25, 2018)

PM. Lewis said:


> I saw that too!
> 
> 
> Past Master
> ...



What about aA Soldiers Story, and Kingdom Come, with them Shriners in the back ground...


----------



## acjohnson53 (Oct 25, 2018)

I see you Past Master Lewis, I am at Philomathean Lodge #2, Sacramento


----------

